# Can I deduct my state surchages (Driver's Responsibility Program)



## texasmang (Jul 9, 2019)

Hello fellow uberists,

I have surcharges imposed by the state of Texas and I need to make payments regularly at https://www.txsurchargeonline.com/onlineservices.aspx or else my driver's license will expire.

Can I claim these payments as a loss for my business? Technically, this is a cost of doing business as I wouldn't maintain my ability to drive (valid DL) if it were not for the Uber opportunity. My day job is actually located in my zip code and I often walk that distance. I could also calculate the percentage of miles used for business purposes and claim that portion of these payments on my taxes.

Please let me know what my options are, if you have any experience with this situation.

Thank you,


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

texasmang said:


> Hello fellow uberists,
> 
> I have surcharges imposed by the state of Texas and I need to make payments regularly at https://www.txsurchargeonline.com/onlineservices.aspx or else my driver's license will expire.
> 
> ...


Most likely yes on line 23 of your schedule C. I would need more info about the taxes to be sure and to know whether they need to be pro rated to account for business and personal use.


----------

